# Advice on pin removal



## nivrnb (Aug 19, 2011)

Just putting this out there, if anyone could recommend and easy way to extrace these pins.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 19, 2011)

I think that if it were me, I'd just run this through AP, would be rather difficult to remove the pins. Once the AP has run it's course the foils should slip away. 

Rusty


----------



## nivrnb (Aug 19, 2011)

Rusty,

Thanks, I think I need to desolder them from the board and take your advice. Would you add this to say like fingers and CPU's or do you separate all three types?


----------



## rewalston (Aug 19, 2011)

I would do them separately (myself) if there is enough to warrant doing separate lots. If you don't have many I don't think it would hurt to do them together. Although I think I would not do them with fingers.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 19, 2011)

You can soak them in HCL for a while to remove the solder and the components then run them in AP to dissolve the base metals and get to your gold flakes.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 19, 2011)

These are the older plated through holes, mechanically inserted into their respective holes. AP is the way to go - you'll find the material thicker top & bottom where they were "swaged" into place. rings of foils, in some cases, complete foil tubes.

I have some photos of the finished product around here, somewhere ... :?

EDIT: Add photo


----------



## rewalston (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW you mean I actually gave some good advice? I must be learning something here.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey that is funny, I acually designed this kind of stuff. It´s a voltage regulation module mounted on a CPU socket, called CPU Adapter or CPU upgrade adapter. Powerleap was a big player at the time.
It consists of 2 parts, the upper socket is an AMP socket an has goldconnectors inside. You can use a hot air blower and carefully heat the construction without giving too much heat on one spot. Or put it on a hot plate, then seperate upper and lower part. Before heating, better remove those 2 larger capacitors, or they may blow (which is not really dangerous but still).
Once you hold the AMP socket in your hand, I think it´s best to use AR method or reverse electroplating to get this gold out. And dont forget that DIP switch, also gold in there...


----------



## Geo (Feb 18, 2012)

reverse electroplating isnt a good choice for that kind of pin because the gold is inside the pin and the electrolyte has to reach the gold before it can be deplated.


----------



## Marcel (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, only my first thought, and I would have simply connected the pins to a copper tin, so they become electrically conductive in the process.
At least , this is how it is done, when electroplating fingers. A shortcircuit is created, connecting all fingers, then electroplating them and later that piece is removed from teh design.
Btw. If you have time: You can remove those golden springs inside the pins with a needle.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 27, 2012)

Several years back I hand plucked a bunch of the sockets shown in the photo. All of then produced tiny 'split cups' for lack of a better description. I have not seen any like those in the photo that had springs in them. I'm not saying they don't exist, just that the ones that I harvested did not have springs in the classic sense of the word.

I have seen tiny springs in other types of sockets.

Steve


----------



## mirdahd (Mar 3, 2012)

Dobrý den. Jsem začátečník z České republiky.
Mám hodně kilogramů zlaceného materiálu, ale nevím jak na to. Používal jsem kyselinu dusičnou 65 % , ale měl špatné výsledky. Zajímá mě hlavně elektrolýza
Můžu poprosit o radu na můj email?? 
[email protected] 
Poslal bych různé fotky. Moc děkuju Míra

Good day. I am a beginner in the Czech Republic.
I have a lot of pounds gilded material, but I do not know how. I used 65% nitric acid, but had poor results. I am interested mainly electrolysis
Can I ask for advice to my email?
[email protected]
I would send different photos. thank you so much, Míra


----------



## butcher (Mar 3, 2012)

mirdahd, all the information you need id here on the forum spend a little time reading and you will surprised.

The 70% nitric should be diluted with half its volume of water, there are several types electrolysis cell, you would have to have an application before picking a type.

Get Hoke's book (book section free download),

See the welcome to new members and the general reaction list.

Read dealing with waste in the safety section.

See Laser Steve’s web site (link in his posts).

Read up on the forum.

After doing these it will start you on your journey, it will answer many questions, and you should find just about anything you can think of in the way of refining these metals to high purity.

It will also give you the understanding you need to discuss refining methods, and understand why things are done certain ways, and why many things are not done.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 4, 2012)

mirdahd said:


> Dobrý den. Jsem začátečník z České republiky.
> Mám hodně kilogramů zlaceného materiálu, ale nevím jak na to. Používal jsem kyselinu dusičnou 65 % , ale měl špatné výsledky. Zajímá mě hlavně elektrolýza
> Můžu poprosit o radu na můj email??
> [email protected]
> ...



We don't allow duplicate posts on the forum, so I deleted the other 2 you made that are identical to this one.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 4, 2012)

I can try to help him, he is talking Czech which I understand. 8)


----------

